# Einstellungsdateien reset nach KDE4 emerge

## k-b

Hallo!

Habe gestern KDE4 kompiliert, aber nutze doch weiter KDE3.5 - KDE4 bekomme ich nicht mit dem zweiten Monitor zum laufen, da ist nur ein Mauszeiger. Jetzt habe ich komische Symptome seitdem.

resolv.conf ist auf default bei jedem booten

sämtliche Netzwerkeinstellungen sind weg und müssen erst wieder per ifconfig-Argumente eingetragen werden nach jedem booten.

Die Systemzeit ist jedes mal 2 Stunden zu weit.

Auf dem zweiten Desktop habe ich ein ganz komisches Phänomen. Der Desktop hat geladen, er reagiert auf Startmenü und Shortcuts .. allerdings nur eine Arbeitsfläche.

Wenn ich daran was ändere, bleibt es nur eine Arbeitsfläche. Wenn ich Programme starte, dann haben die keinen Fensterrahmen und liegen einfach so aufm Desktop, können also nicht verschoben werden. Tastatureingaben nimmt er auf dem zweiten Monitor auch nich, da dass fenster nie den fokus zu bekommen scheint wo ich etwas eintragen will. Es hat immer noch das Fenster den Fokus wo ich aufm ersten Desktop bin.

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml ) vorgegangen. 

Vor dem Update habe ich acceptkeywords auf ~amd64 gesetzt , um nicht alles bestätigen zu müssen.

Empfiehlt sich ein emerge -C kde-base/kde-meta:kde-4 um wieder vollkommen "sauber" zu sein?

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Vor dem Update habe ich acceptkeywords auf ~amd64 gesetzt 

  *Quote:*   

> sämtliche Netzwerkeinstellungen sind weg

 

Kann es sein, dass bei Dir das Baselayout auf Baselayout 2 + OpenRC aktualisiert wurde?

----------

## k-b

OpenRC sehe ich beim booten in den Textzeilen.

Von Baselayout ist Version 2.0.0 installiert.

----------

## bell

Dann solltest Du die Openrc-Migration vollständig abschließen. Einige Konfigurationsdateien haben sich geändert. Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

Zu dem Problem mit dem zweiten Monitor kann ich nichts sagen.

----------

## musv

Baselayout2 hat bei mir gleich mal den Link auf net.eth0 entfernt. Stattdessen war dann ein net.eth2 vorhanden. Nachdem ich das wieder korrigiert hatte, ging's bei mir soweit. 

Und die Uhrzeit läßt sich auch leicht begründen. Die Zeitzone stand früher in /etc/conf.d/clock drin. Das wurde jetzt nach /etc/conf.d/hwclock verlegt. Allerdings wird die Zeitzone jetzt direkt in /etc/timezone gespeichert. Und das sieht dann einfach so aus:

```
Europe/Berlin
```

Nach dem Update ging bei auch noch alles wunderbar. Erst beim Neustart kam das böse Erwachen. Am besten, du liest Dir mal http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml durch.

----------

## k-b

vielen dank.

ich werde auch mal heute nacht mit -e mein world neu emergen, ohne accept keywords~amd64

----------

## Finswimmer

 *k-b wrote:*   

> vielen dank.
> 
> ich werde auch mal heute nacht mit -e mein world neu emergen, ohne accept keywords~amd64

 

Uhoh. So ein Downgrade könnte große Probleme machen (glibc).

Ich würde alle aktuellen Pakete in die keyword Datei eintragen und dann ~amd64 deaktivieren.

Mit der Zeit hast du dann wieder ein Stable System.

Tobi

----------

## k-b

gibts eine möglichkeit dies schnell und unkompliziert zu machen?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
egrep  ". ~x86 .|~x86\"|\"~x86" /var/db/pkg/*/*/*.ebuild  |sed s'#/var/db/pkg/##'|gawk -F / {'print $1  echo "/"  $2'}| sed s'#^#=#'|sed s'#$# ~x86#' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/stable
```

Ersetze x86 durch amd64 und es *sollte* gehen.

Tobi

----------

